# Jinenkan Slow Training?



## Ninpo Mart (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys I have a friend who lives in PA and he is interested in taking Ninjutsu. So I told him to search for Bujinkan, Genbukan, and Jinenkan schools in the area and he said he did find one Jinenkan school. I heard a few years back that Jinenkan schools are a little slower pace as far as training goes than other Ninjutsu schools. Is this true? If it is, do you feel its a good or bad thing? Any feedback I can give him? I am mostly familiar with Genbukan and Bujinkan.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 6, 2013)

What do you mean by "slower pace"? Are you meaning the way techniques are performed? Honestly, I wouldn't agree with that... if that was the observation, I'd suggest that it might come down more to the particular instructor/dojo observed than the Jinenkan itself. If what was meant was that you didn't move onto the next lesson/kata until the instructor was satisfied with the progress, then yeah, I'd say it's certainly slower than, say, the Bujinkan. The Genbukan, not so much. Or, if what was meant was more about the ranking timeline, then yeah, it's more in line with the Genbukan than the Bujinkan.... obviously!


----------



## Meitetsu (Apr 9, 2013)

Chad Flakker is the Dojo Cho of the Jinenkan Gouken Dojo in Allentown PA.  You can get in touch with him through Facebook probably.  His training sessions are thorough and intensive.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 9, 2013)

If slower pace you mean like Chris said moving onto new techniques or advancing in rank then yes I would agree as well!


----------



## Meitetsu (Apr 12, 2013)

Manaka Sensei said something along the lines of:
"It's said if you train for a thousand days consecutively you can achieve mastery in a Ryu."
So each Kata must be learned and then trained, then trained again...


----------



## Ninpo Mart (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info I will let him know


----------

